# Ice on shallow lakes SE of Bismarck



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Ice as of this weekend was 5-9 inches on the lakes with depth around 15 feet. Ice was 8.5 on Geneva and 4 bright people decided to drive their full size pickups out. Other larger lakes had around 5 inches. With the couple of nice weather days we had, could have lost some but still should be close to that.


----------

